# A letter to my sweethearts



## muminthemaking

I wish I'd started a diary before now, so that you can read about our journey to find you and know just how wanted you both are. It will be a story you will be aware of in time, and really the important part starts now anyway, for today was the day we met you!
Today had been planned for about 4 weeks now, nearly thrown off track yesterday (we'll save that for another day too), this morning as we were driving to meet you we had such feeling of nervousness and excitement and if we're honest a bit shocked that the day had arrived and we were finally going to meet our children...you...
We sat outside our sons house, we saw our daughter arrive, and we waited for the final few minutes to tick away. And boy did the rain come down, it was so heavy, we ran from the car to the front door, daddy was soaked already!
We came into the living room, it was very quiet! Then your wonderful carers brought you through to us "say hello to mummy and daddy" hello mummy, hello daddy" and kisses form both of you... oh my god you're beautiful, we're on   , we are feeling so very lucky right now.
For the next 2 hours we sat and we played, you were both a little shy at first but with so many toys to show us the shyness wasn't going to last too long. Son, you light up the room with your smile and I know how pleased daddy was to be playing with you, looks like you have really taken to each other!
Our little girl, you have just the cutest giggle and I loved playing tigers and tickles with you.
We know how difficult this is for your carers, they have done the best job ever in taking care of you both and preparing you to come to us, your forever family. We cant wait to see you tomorrow and everyday there after! 
Sweet dreams prince and princess  x  x


----------



## Buttley

muminthemaking

I had goosebumps after reading your 'letter'

Congratulations.  

Michelle Xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Happy tears!

Just amazing, thank you for sharing. You are a mummy  

xxxxxx


----------



## KJB1978

Congrats muminthemaking, you go to show there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## CharlieClarke

That was so beautiful. Made me cry!

Congratulations to you and I wish you a very happy future together.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watakerfuffle

Congratulations, sounds like a fantastic feeling. Can't wait until my day comes


----------



## flickJ

So Happy for you and all of your family   Your LO's are so lucky to have such loving, caring parents' and you are so lucky to have such adorable children  

Happy times ahead for all off you!!!!


----------



## Anjelissa

That made me really teary!   
It's a day you will never forget!

Lots of luck with the rest of intos and all the happiness in the world for the future to you and your new little family    

Anj x


----------



## AoC

Okay, now I'm crying..... that was beautiful, Mum In the NOW!!!


----------



## Smudgey

Wow , congratulations  ! X x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello prince and princess!
Thankyou for today, it was just amazing spending 4 hours with you. We came into the house and the 2 of you were busy playing but when you heard us talking to your carers in you came to say hello to mummy and daddy, and so began our afternoon of play.... Princess you had brought your tigers to show us today, which led to the tigers hide and seek game, I was the tiger, you were hiding and when I'd almost caught you you'd go running to daddys arms for safety. how he loved those cuddles! 
Then it was lunchtime, I tried to feed you little prince but you were having none of it, wanting to show your independence...oh my gosh by the end we were covered, spag bol on our faces, our hair and then the icing on the cake was watching you lick the bowl.... those naughty foster carers have taught you some bad habits    Your sister showed us her temper, far too interested in playing with daddy to eat her lunch, but she came round when action man started to feed her!
We played with cars, and trains, action men and puzzles, prince you opted out of your afternoon nap instead choosing to continue the fun with mummy and daddy. 
A couple of times your carers had to nudge me when you were calling mummy and I failed to respond, something I've waited to hear so long, and here it was going over my head   ooops, but I wont be messing that up again! lol 
We had such a lovely time today and we could have stayed much longer but we have all the time in the world now to get to know each other. Your cuddles and kisses goodbye were the best so far, cant wait for more of the same tomorrow!
For now though, sweetdreams,
lots of love mummy x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Such an amazing diary. 

Have a wOnderful day tomorrow with your babies. 


Hugs 
Emma xxxx


----------



## MrsYG

MITM - How lovely    keep the updates coming, its so lovely to read them....thankyou for sharing your special moments with us.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello sweethearts!
Day 3 today and its been a busy one! Today we went to soft play, our prince and princess were all pleased to see us and took mummy hand to lead her to all the fun! Daddy was left to carch up. First stop for little prince was the ball pit, daddy like the ball pit too, so much so that after luch he took you back in there, I think for a little snooze but the other kids were having none of it and instead a ball fight ensued! Mummy and princess had fun climbing and going down the slides, princess had to sit on mummys lap every time, even though I'm told normally you would go down the slide by yourself, not that mummy minds. Its feels so good having you sat on my lap all snuggled in   
Little prince started to get tired so mummy and him had a snuggle after changing his nappy, no fuss made at all! I'm so proud of you!
After soft play, and with little prince deciding against a nap we headed back to your house to play with your toys. My sweethearts you were obviously so tired, and very quiet for a change (!), princess you chose to snuggle into daddy, sprawled out across him looking so relaxed, prince you sat with your carer and fought it all the way!
After 40 minutes of relaxation it was time to play, princess you wanted mummy to change your nappy first, you laid in perfect stillness for me, what a professional! Then it was playing tigers and tickles! 
At home time you went up to your bedroom so that we could sneak some of your stuff into the car, you'll be coming to visit your new home next week and we want you to have some familar things here so that you feel comfortable.
Tomorrow, weather permitting we'll go to the park. Maybe little prince will get to try his buggy and princess your buggy board, daddy will have to fight mummy to push you! Cant wait to see you!
Sweetdreams my lovelies x x


----------



## Anjelissa

Awwwww, so wonderful to read!   Happiness and love just pours out from your words!

Not long now and they will be home with Mummy and Daddy forever, where they belong    

Anj x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Ah that's so beautiful I'm crying. Can't imagine how amazing you must be feeling. It's wonderful to hear a happy story. Wish you and your beautiful new family an amazing and happy future together x x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello sweethearts!
Today we couldnt see you together as princess had been up all night with a bug and we didnt want prince to catch it so we went to princes house first and had some one on one time with you, then onto princesses house for some one on one time.
Prince, we walk in and your smile just lights up the room    It was breakfast time so mummy tried to feed you  which was ok for the first couple of spoonfuls and then your independence kicks in and you want to practise your own skills in taking spoon to mouth... son I'll be honest, you need much more practise! Porridge everywhere! Mummy tried to wipe it from your forehead, which you obviously copied and so we ended up with porridge in your hair! And what was you doing, grinning away! After breakfast and a good wash down, daddy says we're gona have to hose you down after every meal, you let mummy change your nappy and get you dressed. You are such a good boy! Then it was play time, you and daddy watching the train go round and tound and round and round and.....Soon you were rubbing your eyes and climbed up onto daddys lap, all snuggled in you were trying to fight the inevitable. Daddy took you up to your cot and down you went, daddy looked just a little bit pleased with himself!
Whilst prince was napping we went to see princess. Princess we knew yesterday you wasnt your normal self, all mummy wanted to do when she heard you'd been poorly overnight was come to you and just hold you tight and close. By the time we come to see you, you were feeling a little better. You were snuggled on the sofa in your pjs with the picture of mummy and daddy and the teddy bear we gave you. You came to me straight away, happy to snuggle into me. Your hair was typical toddler morning hair, and your carer asked if mummy could brush it, to which you agreed....we hear this is very unlike you! You let mummy put pretties in your hair too. We did some colouring and played with playdoh, then we went for a little walk. Just me, you and daddy, feeling like a proper family! Between you and me, I think you've got daddy wrapped round your little finger!  After our walk, it was time for some lunch for you, you weren't too interested in your dinner but really enjoyed the jelly and ice cream! Princess its getting so hard to leave you and prince but for the nxt few days we have to, it wont be long though until we're a forever family.
Mummy will call your carers tonight to see how you both are, cant wait to see your faces in the morning!
Sweet dreams x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I'm in floods it's just so beautiful. Your babies are so lucky to have found a Mummy and Daddy that love them so much. Bet you can't wait to get them home where they belong. Keep us all posted x


----------



## Becky39

This is beautiful .... im reading in work and    am so happy for u all ... keep up the posts, i love them xx


----------



## Loobys

I am so excited for you, i am sat in work crying after readying this, so amazing and reminds me i must start updating my diary x

Good luck and will look forward to updates (i have been looking on the main boards)


----------



## thespouses

Aww that's lovely!
Food in hair is just one of those joys of parenthood I think - little boy is still on milk and I'm really looking forward to food in hair!


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Wow, mummy has alot of catching up to do, but first just to say we have had the most amazing time getting to know you both and are so very proud to be your mummy and daddy x 
Ok, so back to where we left things...
29th April - Princess you were feeling better today so after seeing our little prince in the morning and putting him down for his nap we came to see you. You were happy to let mummy play with your hair, you wanted all your clips in and you have lots!!! and then it was "uppy daddy, uppy daddy" so that you could see yourself in the mirror! Once little prince had woken we all went to soft play for the afternoon. Prince was coming in daddys car with his carer and princess wanted to come with us too, so your carer met us there. We all had lots of fun, princess you were helping me rock prince on the seasaw, and helping mummy catch prince when he came down the slide. Then after too much time in the younger kids area princess you were off on an adventure with daddy, climbing up nets, bumping down steps, and whooshing down the big girls slide! Today we were meant to have an hour alone with you both but the carers never left, this did make it a bit awkward for mummy as really it was like having 3 mummies there, and princess you are so clever but cheeky and really know how to play people off against each other, so when mummy was trying to be assertive you called for your carer, and when the carer was being assertive you called for daddy.... between you and me princess I think you've been a little spoilt as the baby of the house, but we'll let your carer off as she so obviously loves you and cares for you but I think there will be a few changes for you when you come to live with your brother   
Speaking of little prince, you were just loving toddling around, going on the ride ons but your favourite part was probably the nice slice of cake mummy got you! Cor what a mess you made, but it was so lovely to see you enjoy it and the cheeky little glint in your eyes as you licked the cream off your fingers.
After we took prince back to his carers it was back to princesses house for dinner, bath and bed. We've been looking forward to this! Daddy and I sat at the table with you and your foster family, you Princess were sat between us. Out came dinner, yummy pasta and garlic bread, it had been a busy day and we were all hungry. You princess wasnt interested in your dinner, oh no, you wanted to share mine, and so thats what you did! In fact I think you ate considerably more then me! Out came my drink, and you had to share that, and then out came dessert, strawberries and ice cream, and guess what...yep you got it, you had to share mummys then too! 
After dinner your carer ran your bath and up we went, you have lots of toys! Your carer left us too it as we played with your squirty toys and ducks. Then we used your sponge to clean you down and got you out, no fuss. In your bedroom we talced and creamed and out your pyjamas on. You are such a wriggler, think I will need 4 pairs of hands! 
After we had quiet time for half hour it was into bed, again no fuss just cuddles and kisses. Within about 5 mins we could hear your snoring over the monitor. We crept back up to have a little peek at you, and there you were looking all angelic. How lucky are we!
All to soon it was time to say goodnight, tomorrow all being well we should have some mummy, daddy and babies alone time.... we can not wait.
Big kisses, sweet dreams x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
30th April
We started the day a little later today, about 10am. Princess we came to you first, knowing prince would be having his nap. You wanted mummy to get you dressed which I did and then it was play time! You love tigers and toy story, but today was the turn of the spiders. Yes princess you love spiders, and have quite a collection of them, not real ones though! Mummy on the other hand is not so keen on them and you and daddy loved teasing mummy with them!
After lunch we went to pick up Prince. Because daddy and I had been going to see for the past couple of mornings his carers said how that morning he had been sat there waiting for us saying "mumma, mumma" Oh it made my heart melt. Prince you are so clever to be saying that! 
Without any concerns you came to us and happiy got into the car so that we could head out on our first family trip to the park. For the first time in days we had some sunshine and so grabbed the first opportunity to try you out in your pushchair. We've got the kind where you, Prince, can face either way, but for this first outing mummy wanted you facing her    You are so gorgeous to look at, and were quite happy to sit facing me. I did have to make sure though that when we were near the ducks you could see them clearly. Your big sister helped me push you some of the way, then she took more interest in collecting sticks and running in the opposite direction to us - we had no reins with us, we will not be making that mistake again!
Then it was onto the park, princess you were off to the slide, up, down, up down, up.... Prince you went on the swing, you wasnt sure whilst mummy was pushing you, but when daddy took over you were grinning and giggling away.
Back to the carers, princess your turn to go home first, tonight we are doing dinner, bath and bed with little prince. But not before we all have lots of cuddles and kisses from you !
Prince tonight we got to bath you, your dinner wasnt too interesting, cheese, bread and fruit and I thought your bath could have been a little warmer but we had fun! You loved daddy squirting you with the toys and was more then happy to let mummy sponge you down. After bath time we dried and creamed you and got you into your pyjamas. Then it was down stairs for quiet time. You and I snuggled intot he sofa with your bottle of milk and a blanket. We had about half hour of cuddles then it was up to bed, you went down straight away... or so I thought! About 5 mins later we could hear you calling, so daddy came up to see you... he was more successful then me!    
Tomorrow my little ones you are coming home for a few hours, we cant wait to see you there!
Sweet dreams my lovelies x x


----------



## muminthemaking

1st may 2012
Hello my sweethearts!
This morning we picked up Prince and your carer and took you back to our home. Princess was travelling down with her carers and their daughter who was excited to see her new home.
Prince we arrived first, you were very calm and just made yourself right at home! We showed you your new bedroom which already had some of your toys, I think your carer was a little overwhelmed at this point as it is now becoming more of a reality to her that we are your forever mummy and daddy. When Princess arrived she was more interested in playing with the toys downstairs, but when we took her up to her room she climbed straight onto her bed and started hugging the pillows. It was really exciting for us to be able to see you in your rooms    Princess your little brother was excited to see your room too, think he was drawn in by the pink walls, but you took him by the hand and led him back to his room, ever the assertive figure!  
Once everyone could see you both settled they made their exits and left us to get to know each other in our home environment, which I must say was very nice. We had a quiet day, playing with toys, watching part of a dvd, and before we knew it, it was time to get you both back to your carers. Prince we took you home first as we were putting princess to bed again and then having dinner with her carers and their parents. Princess you have a lovely relationship with your carers parents and they have treated you like one of their own grandchildren, I know you will be sorely missed by them. We had a lovely evening just chatting generally which we hope was able to give them some reassurance about the family you are coming to, all through the evening we could hear you snoring away on the monitor   
We cant believe how fast everything is moving and how well you are both coping with this transfer of care, look forward to seeing you both tomorrow, sweet dreams my babies x x


----------



## muminthemaking

2nd may 2012
Hello my sweethearts!
Today we have had you to ourselves and we loved it!
We picked you Princess up first, still in your pyjamas cos you were waiting for mummy to come and get you dressed and do your hair    Then off to pick up little Prince. Prince you were ready and waiting, pointing at the door and calling for me and daddy! We had you both in your carseats and you couldnt stop looking at each other, saying "hiya!" back and forth! It wasn't long Prince until you were sleeping sounndly, whilst princess you sung along to your cd, what a voice x x 
Back at our home it was snack time before heading to the park. At the park you both loved the swings and the climbing frame and slide. We had a lovely walk around the lake and then stopped to feed the ducks and have a snack. Little prince, you didnt quite get the point of feeding the ducks, not quite able to understand why we would be wasting good food on them! Princess you were sooo good at throwing the bread in, and when it was time to go, there was no fight!
At home it was time for a review by your sw, I think this disoiented you a little, so we'll be keeping an eye on that! We all sat and had dinner together, Princess you ate so well, and for once little prince you werent so keen on your food, we should've realised then that you weren't quite right... After dinner you had your first ever bath together, we took lots of photos and we're so proud that we were able to share something so small yet momentous! You [played so well together in the bath, helping to wash each other down with your disney hand mits, and then were so well behaved when daddy washed both of your hairs. He may even have bragged a little to the foster carers about this   
Once we had gotten you both ready for bed, and hair all dried we then had to take you back to your carers    Prince whilst mummy was getting you ready fro bed you were really quite distressed and in obvious agony as you tried to pass stools. Constipation is something you struggle with and it was the most heart breaking thing to see you in such agony and not be able to cuddle you in and keep you safe all night, mummy felt immensely guily leaving you   
Princess we then took you home, by this time you were sleeping and not a happy bunny when we had to disturb you, but daddy just put you straight to bed and off you went without a murmer. 
Sweet dreams babes! x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Such a lovely diary I look forward to reading.  Have tears as I'm reading. 

I see you have them home congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

This is so beautiful, have tears streaming down my face.  I'm so happy for you and can't wait to read about your sweethearts coming home to you.

GGx


----------



## Becky39

Oh they are HOME    how wonderful, i cant wait for the next update ... 
Congratulations to you all... this weekend is going to be so special ... 
  Xxxx


----------



## MrsYG

MITM - I absolutely LOVE reading your updates, they are so beautiful    Your LO's sound adorable, and I hope they are home FOREVER very soon!  Thank you for sharing your journey, and taking the time to update us when you must be so busy!
  xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
I dont mind admitting I am exhausted and struggling to catch up, but at some point in the future its important to me that you are able to access this, have a good read and see how far we have come    and gain a little understanding of just how much you mean to daddy and I.

3rd may 2012

Today we have you all to ourselves, no social workers popping in,  just us. Which is just as well cos little prince you are not a well bunny. Your carer told us how you had been up most of the night, very unsettled    Last night your carers and I had discussed how we thought you were ready to move, and it would have been better for you to come a day early as you are starting to look confused when looking for comforts, not sure who you should go to, and that is awful to see. However it is really important that as you and princess havent lived together since you were 6 weeks old that you move to your new home together, and we start family life as we mean to go on.
When we get you and princess ome today its quite apparent that neither of you are quite yourselves, so we decided a quiet day is what is needed and thats exactly what we had. We all snuggled on the sofa, prince you chest to chest with me and princess with her daddy. Even though you were both not quite right it was nice to spend that quiet time with you,and know that we were enough to comfort you. We returned you both to your carers earleir then the past couple of evenings so that you could all enjoy one last evening together. That also gave us the chance to come home and unpack all your things that we had been ferrying home over the past few week. It was very strange going through all your toys and clothes without you being there.
Princess your carer sent us a message that night, thanking us for lending us her princess for the evening, they were very grateful. It was very kind of her as I know how she is struggling despite being in agreement that it is so important that you and your brother are together. 
Cant wait to pick you both up in the morning and bring you home. Its been a very emotional day today as the reality sets in that we have finally achieved our dream and this is all really happening. When we started introductions I did wonder how on earth things could progress in the space of 10 days from strangers to a family, but it really has. The process this past few days has been amazing, both sets of foster carers have commented on how natural it all seems and that really is how it feels. Nothing has had to be forced, it was just nature taking its course this week, and what a wonderful couse it has been.
Well, until tomorrow, sweet dreams my lovelies x x


----------



## Becky39

How lovely of you to take the children back to their carers a little earlier than normal to give them time too. It must be so hard for them too.
Im so glad you have made this diary, i will deff refer back to it when we are lucky enough to get to introductions. It has helped my hubby and i too to understand the whole process of what goes on at carers etc. 
Thank you for sharing your wonderful journey    Xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
4th May 2012
Today is the day that we have spent so long dreaming of, I'm half expecting that your carers have done a disappearing act overnight with you    Thankfully that is not the case!
Prince, we arrived at your carers home first. You were a little disoriented and I'm pretty sure you had an awareness that something big was happening today. We packed the last of your things in our car and had some photos taken with you and your foster carers. Your foster carer had brought you a couple of presents and there was also a gift for your sister. They had also wrote us a lovely card. Whilst you carers are sad to see yoiu leave they have done such an amazing job, and we really feel that at 18 months old you are a real credit to them and the way they have treated you. They are so happy to see you be untied with your sister in placement, and as the tears threaten to flow I am reminded that everything we do, we do in the hope of promoting and supporting you and your sister in your future relationship with each other.  You came to the car easily and once we were on our way to pick up prncess any feeling of sadness disappeared for a while as it all just feels so right.
At princesses house it seemed very empty. Previously the house had been overun by your toys, the whole house was taken over by you and now it was a shell of itself. You were particularly clingy to your carers daughter today. Your carers wanted photos of our forever family together and you were not particularly willing to engage in that activity, but with a bit of firm persuasion and bribry to go to the park from mummy we got there in the end! You asked the carers daughter to play your favourite song on her phone, Princess what was you trying to do to us all!!!  It was the saddest, depressing song and I thought very apt that you should pick that, as if building up to some grand exit! The song started me off, and so it was time to leave. Princess you have been a part of there family for almost 3 years, the whole family has completely embraced you and idolised you, and their bravery throughout introductions has been amazing. You have been a very lucky girl to have been loved so much by so many. We will never forget or take for granted the role they have played in your life, and will be forever thankful that they kept you safe, and loved you whilst we were waiting to find each other.
You came easily to me, and to the car and off we went. Our final journey home, a forever family.
We had a little tea party tonight, just the 4 of us, but that was enough. A few balloons, a congratulations banner, and lots of good food. We've taken some photos to put in your life story books. 
After tea it was bath time, your second bath together, mummy was sorting out pyjamas and tidying up whilst daddy supervised, when a sudden shout for mummy to come and help! One of you had decided to do a big poo in the bath, in fact we had 3 floaters and needed to get you out quick! We think thats a sure sign that you're comfortable with us, each other and your home to be able to do that!
Post bath, it was quiet time and then bed. Princess I was a little worried as to if you would settle down ok tonight, but you did, again both of you went into bed, following kisses and cuddles and  I Love Yous from daddy and I. We look at you both sleeping and have to pinch ourselves, wow, what a feeling, we've really 2 gorgeous babies asleep in their beds in our home, and they're all ours. Amazing!
This is the end of my introductions diary, I will continue to update, but wont committ as to how often as I have a feeling I am going to be kept very busy   
You're both upstairs sleeping now, it wont be long until daddy and I follow. We just feel like the luckiest people alive right now. We'll come tuck you in again when we come up and whisper into your ears, sweetdreams my lovelies x x


----------



## Becky39

Wonderful .... i love it... You are going to be perfect parents, so so happy for you all Xxxx


----------



## KJB1978

This has been the highlight of my day for the last few weeks checking in on your amazing journey.  Thanks so much for sharing and enjoy every minute of it x


----------



## someday

This is beautiful, It has brought tears to my eyes. Your children sound gorgeous and you will be amazing parents. xxx


----------



## Anjelissa

I'm lost for words!  (not something that happens very often  ).

Such a beautiful ending to an amazing chapter and a wonderful, magical beginning to the next   
Lots of love and happiness for the future to you all,

Anj x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Well, we've made it through the first week    We hope it hasn't been too traumatic for you!
This first week home has been really lovely, its been hard in terms of lack of sleep, keeping on top of everything, and making sure you're both getting the attention you need and deserve but you have both made the transiton so well so far and we're both so very proud of you. The first 3 days home mummy wasnt too well. You had both had colds during introductions and so I probably caught those too, and coupled with the tiredness mentally and physically, I really was run down and not at my best    We still managed to get out though, to the park to feed the ducks again and have a nice walk, but come sunday with little prince poorly too it had to be a bed day, and so little prince, that is what we did. Just you and me, all snuggled up    Monday came and I felt so much better, and really felt able to enjoy you both more! It was back to the park, and a lovely walk.
This week we've also been tot eh beach where princess was safe to run freely. Princess you love picking up things when you're out and about, from sticks and leaves in the park, to shells and stones on the beach. Daddy found a crab and wanted to show it to you princess but you were a little nervous of it, strange considering your fascinations for spiders and other bugs! Little prince you just lay there taking it all in, just enjoying being out and about!
We've had out first family swim this week too! Oh you looked so cute in your new swimwear, little prince in his little trunks! We'd brought you  both armbands, but princess after about 10 minutes you'd had enough of them and preferred to use the floats instead. We played for about an hour, you and prince pretending to be on a boat. You were definitely not going to co-operate with getting dressed after swimming, which was a little bit stressful I'll admit, but we got over it. Princess you're certainly testing the boundaries, and we've been quite firm with you at times, which feels awful as we just want to have happy times but your safety and future are so important to us! We have plenty of hugs and kisses to make up for it though, one of your favourite things is to have your back tickled, so we  do that quite often   
One of the best things for both daddy and I this week has been to see your relationship with each other grown. Prince you obviously adore your big sister, and are often the one to initiate hugs and kisses with her. You both play so well together (most of the time), especially in the bath. We love bath time, sitting there just watching you both get up to mischief and giggling! You're not all sweetness and light though are you prince, we've caught you a few times this week teasing your sister, todays was perhaps the funniest (I know we're not meant to laugh). You were both eating a packet of crisps, and princess had finshed hers. She kept asking you for yours and you kept giving, until we said that we thought she had now had enough and that the rest were for you. I couldnt see you at this point as we were in the car and I was sat in the front, but daddy could in his mirror. Prince you cheeky monkey, you kept taking a crisp, stretching your arm right out to princess as if to give it to her, and then as she went to take it would snatch it away and out it into your mouth! Such a tease! I know she has done this to you, and probably this is payback, but we are certainly seeing just how clever if devious you are   
We're making some plans for a trip to the zoo and to meet a new playmate for you both for next week.
We're both exhausted but wouldnt change a thing, its a pleasure to have you here with us and we're so looking forward to the rest of our lives with you both in it. Everyone is so looking forward to meeting you, you've met the important people on skype this week, but ti wont be long, and you'll meet in the flesh and they'll be as besotted by you as we are.
Sweetdreams my lovelies x x


----------



## greatgazza

Awww this is so beautiful i have tears running down my cheeks.  I am so happy for you and your gorgeous family.  They will treasure reading this when they are older.  Enjoy those snuggles they are amazing aren't they?    

GGx


----------



## nutmeg

Thanks for sharing your story, it has been a beautiful read.


----------



## Angel129

I have adored reading your story. Thank you so much for sharing. I   every time I read but happy tears. We, ourselves, are at a crossroads and reading your stories and others as well are really helping us.


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Ok, before we start wish me luck cos this is the 4th time I've tried writing this entry and it keeps getting deleted (by me) but not on purpose!
I'm a little later then I would have liked in writing to you, but thats only because you have both been keeping me busy   
And what a busy few days this has been!
Since writing last we've been to see mummys friend, her parents and her daughter who is the same age as princess. We got to their house and you princess just walked straight on in, as if you'd been there before, straight through the hallway and past our friends into the kitchen, where you found yourself a nice little corner to hide in for a few  mins. Prince you were nervous walking up tot he house, despite holding daddy's hand he could sense your anxiousness, Needless to say it didn't last long once you were in there, maybe 10 minutes and then you were both off playing with D's toys. We had nice coked breakfast with them all and you both showed everyone what good eaters you are, and your good table manners, we were very proud! After breakfast there was presents for you both, a new outfit each and a sticker book and stickers. They all loved you and cant wait to see you both again soon   
We've also been to our first playgroup session, its in a church hall and they have one huge room with lots and lots of toys, and then theres a smaller room with a train set, sandpit and playdoh. You both loved it. My friend from work was there with her daughter and they had more presents for you, including a bubble machine for bathtime! At the end of the session they have a sing along, you were both a little shy during this but I don't think it'll be long before you're singing along as you love the singing and dancing we do at home.
On Thursday we made the trip to Longleat Zoo to see your favourite animals, the Tigers, We did a safari drive around the park getting close-ish to giraffes, zebras, lions, wolves, rhinos and of course Tigers. We even did a drive-thru of the monkey section which led to the monkeys clamouring all over our car! Princess you were surprisingly a little nervous of the animals, we'd really thought you would be OK, I guess it didn't help that you were a little under the weather on that particular day   After the drive around we went into the park itself and were able to pet some animals and feed some deer. Your both touched a snake and princess you held a tarantula, I have the photos to prove it, you crazy chick! 
On Friday we had a quiet day as you still weren't quite yourself princess and your SW came to see how we were getting on. Princess you were a bit spiteful towards me whilst she was here, you're not usually like that and we did wonder if it was a reaction to her visiting. Your SW was very aware of this also, and so we will continue to observe your reaction around her, we don't want her visits to be unsettling for you. Prince you were on top form, being a chatterbox and your SW commented on how well you're speaking. We think your speech has come on really well since coming home and being with your sister, you really look up to her and I'm sure you're learning more from her then us even!
We have had a couple of quiet days, just the 4 of us going for little walks, on the beach or in the forest.
Today daddy has started back at work. He has phoned us about 6 times!   He's missing us!  Daddy and I have had huge adjustments to make like you both have, and at times that has been difficult and we have had tense moments. I think much of the problem was the tiredness we were both feeling, but we seem to be doing OK now, remembering we need kisses and cuddles too with each other. 
Well, Prince and princess you're fast asleep snoring your heads off. You sleep strangely, Princess you sleep with about 4 pillows in an almost upright position arms spread wide. Prince, you start on your back, and somehow end up on your knees, almost kneeling! Don't know how either of you manage it, but you are, and thats fine. You both sleep really well, down about 7.30 ish and the past few mornings Prince you've been up at 6-6.30 and Princess I woke you at 7.30, and that was only because we needed to be up and out early this morning. Long may the good sleeps continue!
Sweetdreams my lovelies x x


----------



## Becky39

Sounds like they are settling in really well .... lovely to hear your update, as soon as i got this message in my inbox i came for my updated read .... keep em coming (when u have time obvisouly lol)
Thank you for sharing   
Xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!

you're both sat in the bath as I type, playing nicely together, I can hear you both babbbling away, princess is defintely louder at the moment. Its amazing to see how far we've come lready and the changes in you both as you have made the transition from barely knowing each other and living apart to being fully fledged,'normal' brother and sister. Normal means you have your ups and downs, fighting over toys, both wanting mummy to do something at the same time and not wanting to share mummy, but then there are those beautiful moments when you cuddle and kiss, watching princess trying to feed prince yesterday was interesting especially as she was at the ohter side of the table! We feel so priviledged to see your relationship develop, and to experience so may firsts with the 2 of you.

Its been another busy week, we've been to playgroup where you both were off playing with other children which was nice to see, we've been to the park for a picnic with mummys friend. She was so impressed with you both, how good you were eating and playing. She thinks we're all very lucky to have each other, and you got more presents!!
yesterday we went for afternoon tea with mummys friend who you met, the one with the daughter princesses age. You were all enjoying the sun, princess you found your new friend a bit in your face, she was trying to put your sunglasses on for you, hepl you drink your water from a cup and hold your hand, you're used to a bit more space then this! Prince you just held court as you normally do, everyone just adores you and your wicked smile!
Today we've been to town with daddy to get both of yours hair cut. It had gotten too long on both of you, prince you now have  aproper little boys hair cut, oh it looks so much tidier. Princess I struggled a bit with getting your haircut, it wasnt something I wanted to do but really felt that you were struggling with it being too long in this heat and so we had it cut into a bob, not too short but sadly your few ringlet curls at the back were cut away, I'm now feeling some guil, you've only been here a few weeks and I've had your hair chopped! 
We've had a bbq today and played a little in the paddling pool, well prince did, princess was asleep!

I feel that things have really settled down this week and I'm feeling a lot more comfortable. Daddy has gone back to work properly so we've just had to get on and we have, and I've really enjoyed it. I'm constantly learning as you both are, and I can see such progress and hope you both can too, although you may not understand.
We've talked to nanny and grandad a few times this week on skype, they're so excited that they get to meet you next weekend! Tonight you've spoken with your cousin too, and she thinks you are so cute. she loved hearing and watching you sing.
We've just tucked you both up in bed, you're both so precious when you sleep, mummy has made sure shes got photos to show you. Its always the same routine before bed, cuddles and kisses, love yous and then as we're walking out of the room princess will say sweetdreams... as is what I say also, sweetdreams my sweethearts x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Well, what  a week! We had our first review this week and everyone is really pleased with how things are going so far, so the visits have been cut down and we can not be so restricted on when we go out as we'' no longer have to wait in for our social workers!
Princess, we've been working on the potty training this week, not 100% committing to the training but more getting you used to using the potty/toilet. Today has been our most successful day/. We put you in pull ups and you didnt soil once, instead using the potty each time, though you didnt tell us you wanted to go,it was more getting you on there at regular intervals, but thats ok, you've done really well!
We're also proud of our little prince today too as his manners are coming along nicely, we're prompting 'pleases' but thankyou he has learnt all by himself and is using appropriately   
Its been tough at times this week, princess you have really been trying to push my buttons, fighting me as often as you can and generally being as uncompliant as possible, but we have gotten through without any major fallouts, just mummy having lots of  practise in counting to 10! We've had our good moments too though, making crowns at playgroup, singing and dancing to barneys nursey rhymes, and of course meeting nanny and grandad!
This weekend nanny and grandad came to stay. This had been something we;ve discussed alot, when to meet them, where, and for how long. The inital plan was that they would come up in about another 2 weeks and stay at a hotel but your sw thought that you had both settled well, and were used to having extended family and so you should start to meet family sooner and that they could stay with us.
They arrived whilst you were in bed, I think it became real to them once they saw how much you had both taken over the house! Although you had all talked on skype I think it must still hvae been a bot surreal for them having not met you in person. Before they went to bed they popped their heads into your rooms to see you sleeping. They're besotted already!
In the morning you were both in mummy and daddys room, when princess saw someone walk across the hallway into the bathroom, cur a little gasp!    Then it was straight off the bed to explore who was in there. Bless you princess, you were stood outside the bathroom door, you said hello! all inquisitive like. Nanny replied, hello! And so began your little chat!
Then grandad came out of his bedroom, he said hello 'princess' and into his arms you went, oh he was so pleased, and then of course prince had to go find out what all the fuss was   
After breakfst out came the presents, it must have been like christmas, so many gifts from all the family. You have a big family, all waiting to meet you, 2 uncles, 2 aunties, 4 cousins, and one on the way! And thats just on mummys side, on daddys side, well, we wont go there cos it'll just confuse you both, but as they live abroad we wont see them until next year. That will be somethign to look forward to!
Today we wnt to the beach and had some lunch, it was nice, just us again as nanny and grandad had gone home for us to enjoy the rest of the bank holiday together. They really enjoyed meeting you both, enjoyed their cuddles and found you both such fun! They miss you already so we had a little chat on skype tonight!
Tomorrow, daddy has to go to work, so we'll prob have a quiet day, well maybe not quiet but hopefully relaxing as we wind down from our busy weekend.
At the moment you're both snoring your heads off, you're worse then nanny! lol
sweetdreams my lovelies x


----------



## Becky39

I am TOTALLY besotted with this diary   

Its beautiful and i love getting the updates .... 

Thank you for sharing your wonderful journey - much love (and cuddles) to u all xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Well, where to start Firstly to say, mummy gave herself a telling off this week. A couple of reasons really, but mainly because she was getting herself stressed over the small stuff. I think I was trying to run before I could walk, in terms of probably expecting too much from my princess. I was taking for granted how well you both seemed to be settling in, and so when my buttons were being pushed, which was happening on a regular basis at the beginning of last week, I wasnt reacting in the best way.
So this week I have taken a step back, treated you both as if you were younger, fed you both at the same time  (literally spoon feeding you), given you both bottles, and let you regress, and embraced that regression. I have to say its worked, I think we all had a better week for it, and I think you were both a little suprised when I didnt react to things like throwing squash over the dining room wall (hence back to bottles!). We've relaxed the potty training too, you've only been with us 5 weeks and I think there was too pressure on us all to get things done.
I had a massive guilt trip on how I was reacting, I felt we were just rolling from one struggle to the next (me and princess I mean), whether it be playing around when trying to get dressed, wriggling around non stop when nappy changing, refusing to share me with your brother, messing around with your food. I was always saying dont do this, dont do that, it was getting me down, and it felt like I  was aways telling you off . I wasnt being the mummy that I wanted to be, I'm not perfect and I've got alot of learning to do, the first thing had to be a change of attitude by me though, and like I said, its worked so much better.
We've had some lovely times this week, the 3 of us went to mcdonalds, mainly for their play area but we had to have lunch too! After lunch you both shared a Mcflurry ice cream, princess you love ice-cream! I gave some to prince first, he dived straight in, had such a look of bliss pon his face, when suddlenly his face dropped and he held his head and started crying   Brainfreeze! OOppss! We had a big cuddle and then it was carry on as normal, you both enjoyed it soooooo much!
The weather has been rubbish this week, so on thursday we went to another soft play. They had a bouncy castle there which you both loved    There was a girl about 10 years old on there, holding hands with her brother bouncing up and down, princess you were desperately trying to get involoved with them, looking up to her in particular, I wonder if she reminded you of your foster carers daughter who you were so close to   We had lots of fun in the ball pit, on the cars and looking in the wibbley wobbley mirrors!
On friday we went for lunch with my friend and her daughter. It was so great to see how much more relaxed you both are in her company, but especially you princess, Off you and your friend went to the play area, I could hear you both giggling away as you used the steps as a slide! You came running back to us holding hands, I can see how far you've come in such a short space of time and its amazing!
This weekend has been good with daddy around. We miss him during the week when we only see him after work, sometimes he makes it for dinner, but always is around for bath time. He loves bath time with you both, playing with your penguins on their slide and all your squirty animals. Oh my gosh, you all make such a mess in the bathroom! Prince you have had some mega crying seesions when daddy comes home, and I think its been hard for him not to take it personally, but the weekned has gone really well, I know daddy misses us so much during the week too! We've been to the park where you both had a long walk, then played on the swings and slides, Prince I think the roundabout was your favourinte, and it was quite funny to see you stumble in confusion when you got off    Bless you.
Today we went o the camping shop and supermarket before coming home and daddy cookng a nice roat dinner on the bbq. Son I'm sure it wont be long until you're out ther with him, learning the way of the webber brai!
Mummy and princess were in the living room, daddy outside and Prince was being very quiet. Hmmmm... I went to look for you, and you had found the peaches and was happily munching away! lol, oh you do make us giggle. And you too princess, this morning we were dancing in mummy and daddys bedroom whilsy mummy folded up the clean washing, lets wiggle our bums I said, wow what a bum wiggler! Daddy and I were laughing so much, you have got some moves lol!
Anyway, you're both in bed now, mummy and daddy will be heading up very shortly. Cant wait to see what this coming week has in store for us, lots of exciting things come friday I know that much, but we'll save that for next time.
Sweetdreams my lovelies x x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Excuse the typos, too scared to do spell check cos keep losing what I've written!   x x


----------



## greatgazza

awww sounds like you have had a lovely, if challenging, week.  sounds like you are all doing so well, it brings a tear to my eye.

maybe it's worth typing it all up in word and then copy and pasting it in here cos people often lose long posts on FF and it can be soooooo frustrating!!     would be a nightmare to lose one of your lovely long posts.

GGx


----------



## Becky39

Hello 
What a lovely post (again) it can be very trying in the beginning (so I've heard!) But u seem to have taken onboard that they too need to settle and taking princess back to bottle an no potty training has worked and u too can see the changes. 
Your a fantastic mummy and the children are very lucky to have found you, keep up the posts, u know how I feel about them  Xoxox


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Hi honey, 

I love reading your diary it really makes my day. 
So glad you've had a good week. 
Can't wait for your next post

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!

Sorry its been a bit longer then I'd have liked since I last wrote, but that'll be because you're keeping me soooo busy and wearing me out, I'm too tired to write in the evenings!    Mummys even resorted to having the shopping delivered! (Which to anyone reading I really recommend this, it works so well, shopping delivered once kids in bed, so no stressful taking kids around supermarket, no packing into bags etc, its great!)

So whats been happening? Quite a lot! We've found playgroups most days, so tend to get out and about quite early. Mummys starting to get to know some other mummies, and you 2 munchkins love being off playing and are starting to recognise people and places and feel more at ease. Today we have been to 2 playgroups, one at the school that princess will start at in september, it was our first time and you both seemed to really enjoy it! Playing in the soil, making colourful flowers and singing songs. You both loved the space hoppers, mummy helping you to bounce so high! Unfortunately as well as our first it will also be our last time there til september as they're now closed for the summer    
This afternoons is our regular haunt, we hadnt even pulled into the car park before it was screams and shouts of "play, play"!! There was a dentist at playgroup today, you both demonstrating how you brush your teeth. You both have such beautiful teeth and smiles   

Enough about playgroups! Last friday we had  a busy day, we had your sw come visit along with a support worker who is helping to do life story work, I had a read through the draft written words, I think in the future you will come to really treasure these books. Not long after they had left we had a visit from a friend and her sister, you were both asleep at the time, they had come with presents and cakes, which we had after they had gone. Prince you did wake up whilst they were here, and they loved playing with you, but that was before chaos descended. Yep, you'd only been awake about 15 mins when 2 of your aunties and 2 cousins arrived on the doorstep, all excited to meet you both, having travelled 4 hours to come see you! Oh they were so happy! 
Your oldest cousin was so besotted, she wanted to come wake you up princess, as did your aunty but mummy said no cos she knows that you can be quite moody when you're woken up. They didnt have long to wait! Within a few minutes of them arriving, you were awake. You came down and went straight to your cousin, which she was so happy about! She absoloutely smothered you the whole weekend, which for the most part you didnt mind. Your cousin kept telling mummy how much she loves you, she even thinks shes moving to come live with us when shes a teenager so that she can be near you!    Prince you certainly got your share of attention too, your aunties are besotted! I know its difficult for one of your aunties as she would have had a son a couple of months younger then you, but we lost him at 6 weeks old. You would have loved him as much as we did!
We ate out a couple of times over the weekend, your aunties and cousins loving to spoil you both!

They left on sunday morning, which of course was fathers day. We'd let daddy have  a lie in, which meant that he missed breakfast (   oops!) but when he did get up we gave him the card and pressies you had picked out for him. The card wasnt really to his tast but Princess had picked it out so hey ho! Then he had a little teddy bear saying number 1 dad chosen by prince and some boxers again chosen by princess. We decided we were going to head out for the rest of the day and have some dinner out, which we did. Daddy loved his first fathers day with you both!

(Above written yesterday, below written today)

We've also had a visit from mummys friend from work, who you  both love! Shes so smiley and bubbly and she just gets us which is great! You were both sleeping when she arrived and it was nice to have some girly gossip time!
This weekend we're meeting with some friends we made through daddys work and their daughter, she's about 10 years old but I already know you are all gonna just love each other. Think its gonna be lunch out and then some activity maybe swimming or bowling or whatever mummy can come up with I suspect!

We're having a lazy morning today, we're all still in our pjs, we've had a cooked breakfast (you both love cooked breakfasts) and snuggled on the sofa watching toystory and cbeebies. You dont really watch alot of tv at the moment, except for shrek or toystory! You're both getting a bit ratty with each other so I've put you both down for a nap, mummy can get dressed now too! Off to soft play this afternoon, its free on a friday afternoon...bonus! Think will get you some dinner there, then it'll be bath and bed when we get back, and mummy and daddy can have some quirt time together, yey!

Anyway, for now I'll leave you to your snores, sweetdreams my sweethearts x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Thankyou so much for the lovely Updates I get all excited when you post one hehe

Take care xxxxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
Since I last wrote about 10 days ago we have had a pretty rubbish week topped off by the past 4 days being good. 
I felt that it was all a bit strained after we last saw your sw, the day your aunties and cousins came to visit. The week following you were both a little trying, you in particular princess, and escalated the following week. Last week was so hard    Princess you fought against me in everything, never doing as asked or told and to be honest it wore me down. I could see you looking at me when I made a request, the cogs turning and you deciding no, you're not going to do that! You are very stubborn! Of course your little brother looks up to you, and so is starting to copy some of your behaviour, he's a little easier to rein in, though equally as stubborn when he want to be. Mummy was at a loss as to how to handle the situation, She felt so bad as when daddy phoned all she was doing was moaning, which isnt usually like her, and of course daddy is working and unable to help, bless him. Daddy would come home and you would be less challenging, and all cuddles and kisses with me    By the end of the week mummy was very down about things and had a little cry to nanny on the phone. Poor Nanny, cos she lives 4 hours away and wanted to come up straight away to check we're all ok! Anyway, it was the weekend and mummys best friend was coming to stay with her 2 daughtersso Nanny decided to wait until the after the weekend.
We had a great weekend!    
Princess and mummy went swimming with her friend and daughters, it gave us some nice time together where we could be close in the water, and I think it was just what we needed. We got washed over by the wave machine, and sprinkled by the fountains but that was ok cos we were together, we loved the crazy river and you loved the little slide, after a while.... Then you went into soft play, you loved having the attention of 2 older girls!
Daddy took prince out, they went to buy princesses birthday present, but Prince slept there and back and when they we got back from swimming they were snoring together on the sofa. Prince got a little present today, a Springbok rugby shirt, daddy is so proud and mummy took a great photo of father and son together in their shirts, tongues poking out   
The next day we went for a walk at the local park. There are 2 resvoirs and 2 kids play areas plus lots of woodland. Decked out in our wellies off we went. First stop a chat with the fishermen! Prince you werent so interested in them, instead preferring to look at the ducks, but princess you were right in their alongside your new friends, looking at the fishing equipment and picking up the bait, maggotts included! Yuck! But thats you, no fear just wanting to explore everything!    Then there was  awalk up a long hill, well not so much walking for prince who preferred to be pushed up, but you walked princess. At the top, prince you got out of your pushchair and had a wonder, we looked at trees, picked up leaves and walked over a bridge looking at a lovely waterfall. The you were ready to get back into your pushchair. Mummy couldnt get close to you, with her friend wanting to puch you around! 
Princess you were off, climbing up a muddy hill to a huge tree whose roots had grown through rocks! Then, having climbed up, it was more difficult to get down, so down you came on your bum, yep thats right, dont think you'll be wearing those tights again! lol! 
Eventually at the play area you both were off on the roundabout and rocking animals. Prince you love going on the swing, particularly when mummy tickles you as you get close to to her!
When we said goodbye to our freinds we all felt it was nice to have our house back to ourselves, we all snuggled down, prince was particularly loving to mummy and princess had nice cuddles with daddy. Mummy phoned nanny and said not to come, she was feeling happier and had had a good weekend and nanny is coming up in a few weeks for mummy, daddys and princesses birthday so we'll leave it as planned!
Yesterday and today have been a good start to the week, maybe we've turned a corner?? We havent had the fall-outs as typical of a monday after the weekend and instead have had a nice time. Lots of cuddles and nice things, princess you got to choose a cake yesterday for using the toilet twice at playgroup! You both really are coming along so well, yes we've had a few difficult days and I'm sure they'll be more ahead but we have so many things to look forward to! July is a busy month, lots of birthdays and a big celebration at the end of the month for mummys nanny and grandads 50th anniversary. I cant wait to get you both to my hometown and show you off to my family and friends!
Anyway, you're both mid nap, so mummy might have a lie down too....
Sweet dreams my lovelies x x


----------



## flickJ

Oh, that's such a wonderful story, makes me want to cry with happiness - you have such a lovely family  

If ever I am feeling a little overwhelmed by the process or the thoughts 'Can I do this? Will I be able to cope?', I just read your diary and I know it is all worth it and that there maybe ups-and-downs, but they can be overcome.

Thankyou so much for posting these and love to you and your family


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my sweethearts!
I just wanted to share what a lovely few days we've had    I'm not sure if anything in particular has changed, but certainly we all seem to have been chugging along nicely the past few days. I think sometimes its easy to get caught up in everything which is why I'm writing now.
So to share some of the good things we have done...
Yesterday afternoon we went to post some letters, now, by myself it would normally take maybe 5 minutes to get to the postbox and back, but with you 2 it took about an hour! But that was fine. The weather was overcast and there had been soooooo much rain in the past few days which meant lots of puddles! You're both geared up for this weather now, though Prince, you're not too comfortable or confident in your wellies yet. Princess you know what puddles are for, and in you went! Jumping up and down, making lots of splashes, when it was your turn Prince, the first few times you stood in the puddle unsure what to do, but soon you were stamping your feet and making small splashes, and loving the bubbles you were making in the water   
We also got to walk along the wibble wobble paving, and we stopped and sat on a wall to see the pretty flowers and windmills in someones garden. Princess you love flowers and we have to stop quite often when we're out and about to touch and smell them!
Today we've been to playgroup where you both played nicely and shared the toys you were playing with, with the other children. Some of the little ones there will be starting school with you Princess in september so you should feel a bit comfortable with some familia faces.
We've also a bit of a breakthrough today with little Prince and calling me mum or mummoo (mummy). Its taken a lot of prompting but we seem to be getting there. You see Prince, when you were in fc you used to stay with the fcs mum sometimes and would call her nan. Having a name for a female figure you then started to call your fc nan, which in turn has transferred to me. Not the end of the world but a bit embarassing when we're out and about and you're calling "nan" to me. Anyway, I am so proud that we are making progress in that department, I'm so proud to be your mummy!
Another proud moment we had today was when you both used the potty for number 1 and 2! Princess your really doing well with the potty training and whikst you're not ready Prince we still put you on the potty to help you get used to it, you're both doing great!
You've both been very loving today, I'm gonna make the most of it!   
Anyway, you're up in bed now, mummys doing some online spending! 
Sweetdreams my lovelies! x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my Sweethearts!
Mummys tired tonight so will try to make this easier reading!   
We've had a really good 2 weeks! Mummy is very thankful that Princess seems to not be pushing things so much, there is definitely a calmer atmosphere over our home. 
Its been another busy few weeks, alongside our regular haunts we've been to 2 farms. The first was the four of us, we touched lots of animals from goats, to ponies to guinea pigs and ferrets. Prince you're a little nervous of them, but your sister was quite brave once daddy has shown her how to touch. You both loved going on the tractor ride and of course playing in the soft play. We watched a show with a man dressed as a horse, Prince you did not like that at all! Anytime he came on stage you would burst into tears, so daddy took you for a walk. When we got home we was all so tired but mummy cooked a lovely dinner, or so you said!   
The next day we went to a food festival with daddys friend, his wife and daughter. You both loved trying all the different foods, you loved the gingerbread men, and the bread dipped in balsamic. Then you both enjoye getting stuck into everyone elses dinner! There was some live music and you both had a little boogie. Niether of you were particularly interested in mummy or daddy that day instead enjoying the attention being lavished upon you both by our friends!
Monday just gone it was farm time again, this time with mummys friend and daughter. I know how excited you both were about seeing your little friend again as we've not seen her in a few weeks, and when we met at the farm, it was evident to see just how far we've come in that you Princess was much more forthcoming and enjoying time with your friend. I have the cutest photo of the 2 of you princesses holding hands as you walk to see the giraffes! Prince you just love muumys friend and she absoloutely adores you. Now that we're past the calling me nanny you calling me and most other women mummy, which mummys friend said was great and was happy to let you call her mummy (  ) Yes I did tell her off for that! I almost had to prise her off you at the end of the day, but you're not silly Prince, you know who to come to when you're getting tired. Mummy always wins out! I really am mummy now, havent heard nan all week, which is so pleasing!
we've also been to a teddy bears picnic, where we went had to follow the teddy bear footprints to find the picnic. Up and down the stairs, you both loved it. Half past 10 in the morning and there you are alongside the other children eating a picnic provided by playgroup, so basically going mad on sausage rolls, crisps biscuits and cakes! A sugar high all day! 
Prince you are certainly finding your voice, your favourite word at the moment is no, then if mummy says no it changes to yes... you're so cheeky! You both love being tickled, Prince, you were on the bed with mummy and mummy was smelling and tickling your feet, you kept moving away then moving closer saying more, more. You have such an infectious giggle!
Princess, some of the things you are coming out with, things that I didnt realise I said, like "oh my god" in some kind of American accent, and more recently its "ooohhhhh babyyyyy" really drawn out, I guess I muct say it when I comfort you. Am also hearing alot of "cheeky monkeys" and some "okey dokeys!"
We've Nanny coming to visit on sunday and staying for a week, and then we're gonna go to mummys hometown for a week and meet the rest of the family and celebrate my nanny and grandads 50th anniversary. Of course, lets not forget, coming up this week is also mummy, daddys and princesses birthday, so lots of presents and cake I'm thinking!   
Anyways, you're both tucked in and snoring soundly, so I'm gonna sign off now and wish you both sweetdreams my lovelies
xxx


----------



## Becky39

Lovely update as always ... you have a wonderful family   
Xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my Sweethearts!

This week we've had Nanny staying and so we've toned things down a little, that and the fact that the weather has been rubbish has meant that we havent been able to get out as much as normal but thats ok cos we've had a couple of exciting dayds anyway!

So, as I said, Nanny has been here all week, which has thrown our routine a little and mummy has let a few things slide, but its been good. We've done lots of shopping, cos Nannys a shop-a-holic, which also has mean that Nanny has been able to buy you lots which you have of course loved!   

It was mummys birthday this week too, Princess had helped choose a charm bracelet and charms as a birthday present. Daddy said you were a very good helper! You both wrapped a charm up each, nice wrapping by the way   , and wrote in my card. The morning of my birthday you were all up to sing me happy birthday! We went with Nanny to but mummy a new outfit, and then that night we all went out for dinner where you were both very well behaved and ate very nicely, and then ate lots of ice cream!

We went to the beach and had more ice cream on one of the nicer days, and Nanny has enjoyed having lots of cuddles and playing with you both. She says she thinks she has a new best friend in you Princess. Prince, it took you a few days to be comfortable, and you're still a bit clingy with mummy, but thats fine, Nanny still gets her cuddles from you!

We've also been working on the potty training again this week, and am proud to say Princess that having been in only knickers all week, you have had just 3 accidents! Thats just great, and although we have still got a way to go, you're doing amazing.

On wednesday we went to visit the schol Princess will be going to in September. You enjoyed being in your class and making new friends and your teachers seem very nice! We've been out buying your little uniform, you will look so cute in your grey pinafore and red polo shirt.

Today has been a great day! Today is our Princesses birthday! Mummy and Daddy were up til late with Nanny wrapping up presents. Yesterday afternoon we were chasing over town trying to buy balloons as theres a national helium shortage! But we got there in the end!

You woke up and mummy had to stall you whilst prince wrote and drew in your birthday card! And then we took you to look outside your bedroom window, amd there you could see, your new trampoline, adorned with presents and balloons!   
Oh you were so excited and went racing downstairs, put on your wellies and into the garden you went. We'd also gotten Prince some presents too, as we didnt want him to feel left out as he doesnt understand what birthdays are. You had so many presents. We've got lots of video of you opening them all. You alos had some presents from your foster carers so we sent then a little video of you saying thankyou which they were so happy with. All day you and Prince have been bouncing and playing on the trampoline. Already I can see your confidence growing. Your favourite times though have been when you've been sat down on the trampoline and mummy is jumping and you're bouncing all over the shop! lol
We've had party food at lunchtime, a bbq tonight followed by the birthday cake. Peppa Pig. There were 2 candles on there, one the shape of a 3, and the other was a flower sparkler which plays music as it opens and lights up lots more candles. You loved it!

Its been such a lovely day, a really good week. Mummy and Daddy are so proud of you both. 
Tomorrow we're going back to mummys hometown with Nanny which should be fun! No doubt there'll be more birthday presnts there! There are so many people there waiting to meet you both, all so excited that the day is drawing nearer!

Anyway its very late, and you're both in the bath, so I'm gonna get you out and out you then me to bed!

Sweetdreams my sweethearts x x


----------



## greatgazza

beautiful!!   and what a lovely week, day and birthday. makes my heart fill with love reading this   

really want to write something for my double donor little one but for some reason i struggle but i'm working on it and maybe it will get easier when he's a bit older and we're able to 'do' more.

GGx


----------



## watakerfuffle

Love reading your updates makes me feel so excited as to what I have to come when my little one arrives!


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my Sweethearts!

well we survived our week away from home, but I dont mind telling you that I have been knackered ever since and cant wait for the weekend to come so that daddy is home and we can have some nice family time again!

So, to our week away. Well, we travelled with nanny to mummys hometown. Its about 4 hours drive away, and mummy doesnt like nannys driving much, so used the first possible opportunity to take over    You both did very well considering its such a long time in the car, and Princess you stayed dry the whole way there, and used the toilets in the services twice!

We stayed with your auntie and cousin. Your cousin was so excited to see you both again, but as it was late when we arrived she had gone to bed already! Because daddy was coming down at the end of the week and we were going camping we'd brought you both blow up beds with a built in sleeping bag. Mummy thought it was a good idea for you to get used to them the first part of the week, and so had fun pumping them up at 10 o clock at night!

You both went to bed so nicely, no protests! And all was good until about 3am when you prince, being the fidget that you are, fell out of yours!! Must remember to do the sleeping bag up tomorrow! Into bed with mummy you came, fidgeting all the way! And then the seagulls started, how mummy had forgotten how noisy they could be I dont know!

So our first full day in hometown, and first visit was to mummys nan and grandad, your great grandparents. They are actually the main reason for visiting this week, as at the weekend is their 50th wedding anniversary!

Anyway, their place was a bit full, with mummy, you 2, your nanny, 2 cousins, an auntie and of course the great grandparents! I dont think they were expecting us to all arrive like that, but not to worry! They were so pleased to meet you both. They know how much you both love your fruit and so had done a lovely fruit filled jelly for you. They also got the paddling pool out and you and your cousins had lots of fun getting wet. It was the first time you had met one cousin too, and as excited as she was to meet you, she was also a bit jealous of the attention you were getting    It must be such a change for your cousins, my niece as I have always been the auntie that comes visit and spoils them, and obviously now mummys time is more taken up by you both. But thats fine, they'll get used to it!

After going to meet your great grandparents, mummy thought it best you both have a nap, as it was going to be a busy afternoon, going to nannys house to see grandad and meet your 2 uncles and auntie!

You woke up from your nap and mummy thought it was a good idea to walk into town and get a bus to nannys with you. Now mummy had never done this before, catch a bus with you both, as normally we walk or take mummys car. We had a lovely walk, eating ice cream along the way. Prince you were in your buggy, and princess you were hopping on/off the buggy board. Once in town, we waited for the bus, and when it came, oh my goodness what a palaver! The pushchair was not going on, so I had to take it all apart, whislt struggling with you! We got there in the end, but it certainly makes you appreciate the car!

So as expected it was chaos at nannys house, all your cousins there ready to see you again, your uncles, and even your aunties partners! Its not a suprise you were both high as kites! Nanny and grandad have got a trampoline in their garden, so you can both practise for when we get home to princesses one!

The following day we had arranged to meet one of your aunties and 2 cousins at the park. Your aunty was late, as usual, so we wondered around enjoying the sun for a while. We also bumped into mammuys aunty who was at the park with her grandson. She was so pleased to meet you both, we would have gone to see her anyway though. Normally you are both very friendly, in fact over friendly, and daddy and I are going to work on some strategies to rein you both in. But on this occasion princess, you wanted mummys undivided attention and had a tantrum, whilst you prince went straight to your great auntie, which caused her grandson to have a tantrum! Its all fun and games!

Finally we spotted your aunty and cousins and enjoyed the rest of the afternoon playing in the sun and eating more ice cream    

Today we also got to go meet some of mummys friends and their children at the stables where they keep some ponies! Very exciting! You were both just loving being able to stroke 2 of the ponies, and prince whilst you wasnt brave enough to go for a ride on one, you did sit on one for about 2 seconds   Your princess though was in your element after about 10 mins and went for a lovely ride with my frind guiding you and encouraging you. In fact you loved it so much that you didnt want to get off and let the other children have a go! It was so nice to see you really enjoying something and watch your confidence grow over the hour or so that we were there.
We had dinner at nannys tonight, and she is listening to mummy and learning that she needs to be firm, and at dinner time she needs to take control, other wise you will both lead her on a merry dance! An example of a merry dance... when nanny was staying she was sitting out in the garden with you both when princess started screaming and putting on a right act about a spider she could see, now daddy and mummy know that princess loves spiders, but nanny didnt and was encouraging princess to be brave and giving lots of praise when she went near it... until I told nanny that you were having her on... you cheeky monkeys!!

I think Nanny is all realising just how confused you both are, as you will literally go to anybody really and especially you prince, you are calling most women mummy or nanny and most men grandad! I think she sees that there is still alot of settling to be done, but I know we will get there in time   

Wednesday was a quiet day, just us, nanny and your antie and cousin. All sat in nannys back garden in the paddling pool and on the trampoline.... we're very excited about tomorrow as daddy is comeing and we're going to stay in a tent for a long weekend.

Anyways, I'm going to leave it there for now, and will come back tomorrow to write the next installment. 
Its been a good start to our first break from home, everyone who meets you loves you. Mummy can see prince in particular has struggled and been abit unsure of being away but that is what I expected, and so I have enjoyed just having lots of cuddles with you. Daddy has missed us like crazy, and we have missed him too.

Gonna put you both to bed now, sweetdreams my lovelies

xx


----------



## muminthemaking

Helo my Sweethearts!
Installment part 2 of holiday week!
So, on the thursday of our week away, daddy got up extra early, about 3am cos he was so excited to come see us (and to try to miss the traffic). We was having brekkie with mummys friend and her twinnies who are prince's age. They are so cute, it was our first time meeting them, and I'm sure wont be our last! We had a lovely brekkie, well the mummies did, you kids were all trying to make as much noise as possible, and not too much eating going on!
After breakfast we rushed up to the campsite where daddy was nearly finished putting up our tent! How exciting our fist family camping trip! You both had fun exploring and seeing where you will be sleeping. The 2 of you shared a pod, which was deisgned with children in mind. Decorated in flowers and green leaves and bugs, you loved it. You also had a net with holes in above your heads to throw balls in to.
Daddy has been so excited for this day when we could all camp, and I think it would be fair to say we are very prepared in terms of equipment! Being from South Africa, daddy loves to bbq (braai), I'm sure he'll be teaching you both how to do good braai as you get older. He is the bbq king, and will cook anything from a roast dinner to pizza on the braai!
Once the tent was up, we went for a walk in the old town.We had soem seafood which is mummy and daddys favourite, and you were both happy to try some too. Niether of you thought much of the crabsticks or whelks, but princess you liked the whole baby squid, and we have a photo of you eating the squid with the tentacles hanging out of your mouth..gross really I know  , but we're pleased just how good you both are with food and trying new things!
We went into the arcades and put some money into the slot machines, daddy tried to win some cuddly toys (to no avail) and we all had a photo taken in one of the sketching booths. We tried to fit in all together but couldnt quite do it, so I had a sketch done with Prince, and Daddy had one with Princess. Mummy and Prince were sensible and smiling, daddy and princess stuck their bottom lips out as if sulking!
After that we went for lunch and then back to the tent. As we hadnt seen daddy for a few days mummy asked family and friends to stay away so that we could have some family time just us four. It was so nice and relaxed. Daddy had brought a kite with him, and you both loved watching and helping to get it up in the air.
Friday we went swimming, you were both a bit nervous at the beginning, and Prince wasnt quite himself anyway,but by the end Princess you was jumping in the pool from the side, and you just *knew *and *trusted *that daddy would catch you!
That night everyone descended upon us for a braai! There must have been about 18 of us altogether and daddy cooked some lovely food, we had a poper fire going and had a few little drinkies. It was so nice to see everyone in this relaxed environment. It was really nice for mummy to get some quality time with her friend and have a good old gossip and catch up!
Saturday was great nanny and grandads anniversary meal. We relaxed in the day, knowing that the evening would be busy and late. You both wore your posh frocks as we were going to a posh hotel, I'd brought princess some cute frilly socks, but once they were on, how silly did they look, the frills must have been like 2 inches long!!! So, mummy did what any other mummy would do and tore the frills off! lol You looked much better though!
We went to the hotel by train, we dont know but this might have been the first time you've been on a train, you both loved it anyway! At the hotel you were both friendly and cheerful, everyone complimenting daddy and I on what lovely and beautiful children we have, not that we didnt know that already! You both sat to dinner and ate real nicely, paying lots of interest to the gold confetti and balloons at the table. All the children had been given party bags full of toys and chocolates!
We got back to the tent about 11:30, both of you wide awake and wanting cuddles before bed, which we freely gave!
Sunday morning we had a little lie-in together and then spent the morning relaxing and flying the kite. We'd arranged to meet evryone at the clubhouse, and mummys other friend was coming to say hello. At the clubhouse they had a childrens entertainer, you both enjoyed playing musical statues and having tattoos painted on your arms. Afterwards we went back to our tent, as did everone, and once again we ended up having everyone stay for dinner!
On our last day, great grandad came to help daddy pack up whilst we, mummy, prince and princess went to have breakfast with great granma. Thy're so pleased to see their eldest grandaughter become a mummy at last and will come and have some quality time with us after daddys mummy has come from South Africa to meet you in September!
Its nice to go away, but its nice to come home too. We've had a quiet week this week, mainly due to the weather but I think its been good for us all anyway. 
|Things to mention this week is that mummys sw came to visit and our second review is arranged. After our second review we can do the paperwork to submit to court to make you both legally ours yey!  
We've also been to a summer fayre thingy where princess had her face painted as her favourite animal, a tiger!! GGrrrrrrrrrr! You both got to make badges and meet Ben 10 and Minnie Mouse. Well, you were both nervous of Ben 10, and Prince you said hello to Minnie from a distance, whilst Princess went in for a hug!
Yesterday daddy took us all to a monkey sanctuary where you al (daddy included) practised your monkey noises, daddy wwins at the moment, but Prince you're getting there! 
As I type, daddy and Princess are having a snooze, whilst Prince is snuggled into mummy, giggling as you watch Mr Tumble!
I better go see to dinner now, feeding time at this zoo is approaching! lol
Write again soon, til then Sweetdreams my Sweethearts x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello My Sweethearts!
We've had a mainly quiet past week or so. We've been to soft play, and been for a picnic in the park, and on friday we met up with our friends at an play are which is half inside and half outside. You both were happy to be entertained by their 11 year old daughter, in fact mummy barely got a look in! The sand and the slides were a big hit!
Friday night we had a wedding reception to go to. You were both dressed in your finery and received many compliments! Even the bride was desperate to get a dance with you both! Princess you just looked at the bride in awe, amazed that someone could wear something so beautiful! Mummys been working on getting you both to let yourselves go a bit and enjoy a boogie, and all my heard work paid off when you were both having a jig around, and you in particular Princess wanted to continuously be on the dance floor! We've come a long way!
On saturday we took the bikes out for a ride along the beach, Mummys not a confident cyclist so she pulled Prince along in one of the bike trailer things, whilst Princess rode behind daddy in a seat fixed onto his bike. Princess you were very nervous, holding onto the seat tightly! Prince you're so laid back, enjoying the sun, hands folded behind your head! We all had a lovely day, very relaxing! When we got home, it was straight out onto the trampoline, you're both jumping so nicely and with so much confidence!
Yesterday was a big day for us all! Unbeknown to you both, we had arranged to meet up with your foster carers. You've been home over 3 months now, and mummy and daddy felt you were both ready to see them again and hopefully you would both get some reassurance that they hadnt just disappeared off the face of the earth!
I dont mind admitting that I was nervous on the way to meet them, nervous that you'd want to go back with them   
When we got to the play area we had arranged to meet at, it was quite emotional, I think for all of us to see just how far we have come! They were all so happy to see you both, commenting on how you've both changed, grown and how happy you look. I'm not sure Prince if you remember your carers and their son, tho you were happy to go to them. You Princess, you recognised your foster carers and their daughter, but you still needed a nudge in the right direction to go say hello! After that you were away though, off playing with your foster sister, and making the most of the attention being lavished upon you!   
The foster carers were so happy to see you both and so grateful that we'd allowed them to see you again. For us though, it was a no brainer. They were such a huge part of your lives, how could we not maintain a relationship with them. We're the ones who are grateful, grateful that you both were so loved whilst waiting for us to find you!
When it was time to leave, there was no fuss. You were both happy to have hugs and kisses and say see you soon, which we will, but also happy to be coming home with mummy and daddy.
After saying our goodbyes we, as in our little family, went to a beachside restaurant, where life just carried on as normal.
Today, its been a bit tense, you've both been a bit on edge, but we've muddled through. You're both in bed now, lots of cuddles have been had. You're stuck with us forever now, and we're happy to give you as much reassurance as needed!
Sweetdreams my Sweethearts
xxx


----------



## gettina

I love your diary muminthemaking and am thankful to you for sharing it. So pleased you are enjoying life as a very special mum. As a prospective adopter it reminds me what I'm hanging in there for. I am so pleased that your FC reunion went as well as it possibly could have - big day indeed! - and hope the children don't seem unsettled by it over the next few days. 
gettina x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my Sweethearts!
Its been a while since I last wrote, but thats really because Mummy is so tired after you've kept her busy in the day.
Fortunately, not too much has taken place as such... We've had Nanny, Grandad and your cousin come visit for the weekend which was good if hectic and we had our second review. Everyone is in agreement that we should go ahead and submit the paperwork to finalise the adoption, so Mummy will make sure that is done by next week, and hopefully we'll be celebrating you being all ours by christmas!
In other news, Princess you have made some reached some major milestones!    You've now been out of pull-ups in the day since July, with just a couple of accidens, and for he past 5 nights you have been out of pullups at night, with no accidents... Proincess we are so proud of you and how well you have made that transition!
Another major milestone today... you started school! You looked so cute in your grey pinafore, red polo shirtt, red cardigan, black kneehigh socks and new shoes! Mummy took lots of photos    Daddy was sad cos he had to go to work early this morning but he phoned lots of times to see how you were doing! Mummy had done some prep work with you, and so we walked down to the school, leaving Prince with Nanny and Grandad with the dogs. On our way there we talked about meeting and making new friends and your new teachers. Mummy explained that she would take you to the school and then walk back to get Prince and then come and collect you Princess. You were gripping my hand tightly   When we got to the playground, you got all excited at seeing all the toys they had for you to play with! Into the classroom we went and you headed straight to the playdoh! 
Mummy wanted to have a litle chat with your new teacher as she has never met her before, and just explain a little about you and our situation. The teacher was so friendly, and I explained that this was the first time I had left you alone, as of yet you've not even been left with any family in the day.. and then I promptly burst into tears!    The teacher was consoling me, you Princess though were oblivious to it all and loving the playdoh!
Mummy has been a bit emotional this past couple of days, not sure pmt or just a bit overwhelmed at the moment. Anyways, I came home had a couple of hours with Prince, our first real time one on one and then just 2 and a half hours after leaving you it was time to pick you up again!
You grasped my hand so tightly when I came to get you!    The teacher said you had been fine, and we have 2 paintings from your first day... and Yes, you are happy to go back tomorrow!
Is was a big day for our family generaly today as you had a new cousin arrive his morning, so Princess you got to share your big day with the long awaited arrival of mummy and daddys new nephew!
Your're both asleep now, and mummy wont be far behind, so for now
Sweetdreams my Sweethearts x x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello my Sweethearts!
Its been so busy here recently, we've had your great grandparents come stay for a week or so whilst they house hunted, as they are planning to move to be closer. 
In all honesty it was quite difficult having to share you with them, and we learnt alot from their visit about where we as a family are at and how our bonding is coming along... I think it would be fair to say that though we have made alot of progress with our relationships, neither of you are indiscriminate about who you are with, as long as you are with/being held by someone and that is very difficult.
We do have some appropriate reactions, for example, Prince when I left you in the car with Granny so that I could fetch Princess from school, you cried and asked for mummy... thats really positive, and we get alot of responses like that, but we also have a complete lack of stranger awareness, to the extent whilst checking into a hotel this weekend I turned my baxk on you Prince and when I turned around again you was holding hands with a complete stranger... not your fault, you're still learning but why do people think its ok to pick up, or hold hands with a child they do not know?!!!!   

Anyway, I'm not gonna let this turn into a whingy entry, so lets move on... Well, the great grandparents loved you, and loved spending time with you, and you both enjoyed having them around.
This past week we have had Daddys mom GoGo come stay with us. She lives in Africa and has long waited for the day she would see us with children and so was so excited to meet you both. She came bearing gifts full of animals and sharks which you and daddy all love!
It was a really good week, with GoGo knowing just when to speak up and when to step back. We've been to the farm, to a castle, and to the beach. We didnt really need to do anything though, GoGo just loved being with you, playing and spending time. She is so proud of her new grandchildren and couldnt wait to tell everyone back home about you both.
In other news, Princess you're doing really well at school, you've  not yet made any friends, but the teachers assure me this is normal for your age group, I know you'll get there anyway Princess, it just takes you a bit of time to get your confidence up.
Anyway, what has come out of all these visits is that Daddy and I are going to keep you close for a while and limit contact with other people as our relationship has to take number one priority. That may mean some people are a bit put out but we have to fight for what is right for us as a family.
Will update again soon,
Sweetdreams my Sweethearts x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Whenever I feel down I read a bit of your diary and it gives me enough hope to pull myself together so thank you for sharing x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello My Sweethearts!
Everyday just flies by and before I know it another week or two have flown by! 
I cant believe that you have both been home over 5 months now, I'm not going to lie, its been so tough at times... the biggest wake up call of my life, but I wouldnt change a thing! There is no doubt in my mind, or daddys that you belong here with us, and were meant to be here with us.
The paperwork has now been submitted to formalise your adoption into our family and we dare to hope that that could happen before christmas   
Speaking of christmas, we are so excited!!!!! I've brought all your presents already and we have stockings for you both which say "our first christmas". We're booked to go on a steam train with Santa and will see him again the following day at a farm we often go to. Mummy is going to have a girly day with Princess and go watch Cinderella on boxing day, Princess you will wear your Cinderella dress that Santa is bringing you... Its so exciting to think that this will be the year we start our own family christmas traditions... mummys so excited that we've already started watching christmas movies in the afternoon!   
But, before christmas we have Prince's 2nd birthday... There are lots of presents already waiting to be opened, and that weekend we will go down south to visit our family and Nany is planning on doing you a birthday party...Happy Birthday is your sisters favourite song at the moment so i'm sure she will love to sing it to you over and over again!
Its feeling quite calm here at the moment, perhaps things are settling down as we approach the 6 month mark?? Princess is doing well at school, the teachers say you're very busy, as mummy knows but are loveable at the same time... our fridge is covered in your paintings. Mummy and Prince have been going to toddler groups and have found a nice little network of friends, I think we need to do more painting though!
Anyways, its heading towards mummys bedtime    so I'll head off in a min, but some positives from the past couple of weeks to be shared and they are, firstly Princess is becoming more affectionate, volunteering kisses and cuddles which is really nice. Secondly you are both claiming mummy as yours, for example at toddler group I was talking to another mummy and her little one came up to me and then Prince came running over to hold my hand and stake his claim, made me laugh but what a nice feeling... I'm somebodys mummy...I'm your mummy   
Sweetdreams my sweethearts x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello My Sweethearts!
Making the most of your afternoon nap to catch up on the last week or so!
Princess continues to enjoy school, perhaps not so much the food there... but then most children dont eat worms for their snack! I dont think you'll be doing that again  
Princess, you've also had your first official school photos taken this week. On our way to school we practised saying "PASTA" with a grin on our faces (we like to say this instead of _cheese!) _Mummy also brought Prince in to have a photo taken with you. Could we get you both to look at the camera at the same time!!! Of course not... and then when you did, Princess decided that was the perfect opportunity to stick a finger up her nose... and refuse to remove it! Nice!
It was Prince's birthday yesterday, and of course he wanted a lie-in, which meant we were running around like headless chickens to get ready for school after you'd opened all your presents. Well not quite all your presents as at the weekend we're going down south to visit the family and Nanny is doing a little party, so I'm sure there'll be many more presents to come... and more birthday cake!
We had 2 cakes yesterday, one at playgroup and the children all sung to you twice, and then again last night, just the four of us after a pizza dinner!
In the afternoon we had met up with mummys friend for some lunch and to go the park, which you both really enjoyed.
We're having alot of sibling rivalry at the moment, particularly towards mummy in the sense of neither of you believing that mummy can be shared, and that is quite tiring at times, trying to keep everything on an even keel. Sometimes I'm good at it, and sometimes I fail miserably  I'm not nearly as patient as I thought I would be either, and this is something that Mummy has to work on, and is trying to work on.
We've got some really good post adoption support available which we are utilising so that daddy and I can learn how to understand things and learn new and different techniques to work and deal with things. What a learning process this is... and will continue to be!
So, in the next few weeks exciting things happening...
visiting family
halloween party at playgroup
receiving lifestory books  
meeting with foster carers
Anyways, lots to do...mainly preparing sinner and tidying up before the next onslaught! lol
So, Sweetdreams my Sweethearts x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello Mys Sweethearts!
Princess is on the afternoon shift at school and Prince is napping, so instead of doing housework mummy is catching up on our diary!
We had a lovely time for Prince's birthday celebrations. You both enjoyed visiting our family down south and being spoilt rotten by everyone! It must be the year of the tractor as Prince received 4 of them, all slightly different though, and you love playing with them. Also nanny and grandad got you your first little trike so whenever the sun presents itself over the winter months, we'll make the most of it, as we did yesterday and take you both out for a ride. 
You both enjoyed halloween. We went to a party at playgroup and you and all the other children were all dresses up and enjoyed playing pass the parcel and eating all the yummy food. Princess I got a lovely photo of you afterwards doing a pretty little pose for the camera! We didnt go ot trick or treating as it was raining heavily, but we had plenty of children come to our door which you both enjoyed.
We met up with your foster carers again after half term, and again there were more presents! It went really well, Princess you was a little shy at first, but I think that was mainly because you were desperate to get into the play area rather then saying hello! But by the end of our meeting you were dishing out the cuddles which was very pleasing to your foster carers. Mummy always gets a text message after our meeting saying thanks for sharing our children with them, but really its our way fo saying thanks to them for looking after and loving you both so well!
We now have your lifestory books, they're a bit sloppy with poor grammer and spellings but we have them and that is the most important thing. Mummy has put them out of your reach for now so they dont get destroyed but when you're ready they are here for you.
We were talking this morning about Princess being the big sister and Prince being the little brother. Mummy told you that this means that Princess came from "xxx's" tummy first, then Prince came a little while later. It wont make much sense to either of you right now, but at the moment its about mummy feeling comfortable sharing that information with you. If its something we just discuss or mention naturally then hopefully it wont be as difficult for you both to understand as you both grow.
Christmas is fast approaching... Last night mummy and daddy wrapped up presents and sorted out the stockings. Your stockings are huge, especially personalised for this year, but think we'll get smaller ones next year lol We've an elf arriving 1st december until christmas eve who is going to be a little mischeivious at times and very giving at others. The steam railway is booked, visiting santa at the zoo, shopping date for decorations aranged and the weekend before christmas when we go down south to see the family, you both and al your cousins are having breakfast with Santa! I cant wait to see you all excited together sittings at the table waiting for the big fella to come see you!
We've so much to look forward to!
Til next time, sweetdreams my sweethearts x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello My Sweethearts!
Its nearly christmas!!!! Wow, what a year, it has flown!
This time a year ago daddy and I were planning what we hoped, but was scared to dream, would be our last christmas alone.
I didnt think we'd make it past approval panel nevermind be linked 2 weeks later and matched to you two sweethearts. At every step along the way, to finally becoming mummy and daddy there seemed to be one hurdle after another (ok, so the majority of them were in my head), yet here we are, you're both fast asleep upstairs and I have to pinch myself to check this is real   
Dont get me wrong, you only have to look back through the diary to see we have difficult times, but I'm not complaining, rather we get through them together then apart.
We'd hoped that we might all "offically" belong to oneanother before christmas, but this doesnt appear likely   . But nevermind, it gives us something to look forward to in the new year   
Princess its your school concert this week, you're a star. Mummy, Daddy and Prince are coming to see you, we cant wait. We thought about inviting your fcs but wanted this first one to be ours. Next year, all being well we will send the invite.
Our christmas cards have gone out, this year we had photos taken of you both in christmas costumes. The photos are great, and everyone compliments us on how beautiful you both are.
Our elf has arrived and is causing mischief and chaos as well as much laughter. So far, he has taken mummys car and parked it elsewhere. We know it was him as he was sat there grinning at us behind the steering wheel! Princess you laughted so hard and loud at seeing him stuck in the cereal box, trying to make you both breakfast, and then on friday night he had a party with horrid henry and shrek, wating daddys chillis, our crisps and biscuits and drinking beer! Naughty elf!   
I just hope that he is going someway to helping to create that magical chrstmas that daddy and I want you both to have so much.
Last night we put up our tree and decorations, and covered downstairs in lights. You were both just awestruck, and then the excitedness came out, doing log rolls all over the living room floor! You loved it, and just those few minutes when your faces told a thousand words were amazing!
What a christmas we will have, love you both...
Sweetdreams my Sweethearts x x x


----------



## muminthemaking

Hello My Sweethearts!
Its been a while since I last wrote to you both, it been extremely busy these past few month!
Firstly... Happy Family Birthday!!!
It was one year ago today that we met you both. I remember both Daddy and I being so nervous on our way to meet you, my palms were sweaty and clammy and I had so many butterflies in my tummy! This past year has flown by and when I think of how far we have come as a family my heart bursts with pride. Hey look, we still have some days that are harder then others but all things considered I think we've done well. Next weekend, on what will be our years anniversary for moving in day we are having a big family party. All our family are visiting from down south, along with some friends and your foster carers.
We still have good contact with your fostercarers, particularly yours Princess! They're always so happy to see you both and see how your relationship has grown with each other. It really does give us so much pleasure to see you both playing together, giving each other voluntary kisses and hugs. Sure you have your fights but thats siblings for you!
Much has happened since I last wrote. We had a lovely christmas together. Seeing how both your eyes lit up on christmas morning at all the presents santa had left for you both! We were still opening presents on new years eve lol! (we're still making our way through the christmas chocolate to!) It was a quiet christmas for us, just the 4 of us...and it was delightful! We ate rubbish, went out for christmas dinner, and collapsed into bed exhausted from all the excitement! I'll never forget seeing you rolling on the floor in excitement!
In the new year mummy had to return to work. I think it has been good for all of us. Its so easy to become complacent in your relationships, even when its your much wanted family. I think we all appreciate each other a bit more cos our time together is precious, and not to be taken for granted now. I also think mummy needed to be reminded that she is human too and not superwoman! Wish I was though!
More important then any other news though is that we have offically become a family, in the sense that your adoption order has been granted    We are forever...its such a good feeling! On the day the order was granted mummy and daddy opened a nice bottle of bubbly and we all went out to celebrate! Our celebration day was ok, nanny and grandad came with us to court, but neither of our sws attended . The judge, who had adopted herself, stated both of your full names and declared the order. Princess your middle name is also my middle name and it is the joining of nanny and great nannys middle names. You Prince have the middle name of my great grandfather, if we had had a birth son he would have had that name. Its a very special name to me, and I'm so pleased to be able to give and share that with you! After court we went for for some luch and a play in a park. You had lots of presents inclusing birth certificate holders, new clothes, balloons and more sweets! lol!
Now  we have the adoption certificates we have applied for passports and are planning to visit our friends in spain in June! We cant wait to share your  experience of your first time on a plane.Both Daddy and Mummy like flying so we're really trying to get you both excited about flying!
Anyways, so much more to share, but so very tired...
Just wanted to wish you a very happy first family birthday!
Sweetdreams My Sweethearts
lots of love
Mummy x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Wow amazing  can't believe it's been a year it's flown by.

Lovely to hear from you  xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

I know mad  isn't it.  So glad your lovely family  is doing so well x x


----------

